# Lizard Squad: John Smedley über Gerichtsurteil - "Ich bin extrem wütend"



## Gast1669461003 (12. Juli 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Lizard Squad: John Smedley über Gerichtsurteil - "Ich bin extrem wütend"* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Lizard Squad: John Smedley über Gerichtsurteil - "Ich bin extrem wütend"


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Zitat: "Um es geradeheraus auszudrücken - Ich will dieses Kind für lange Zeit hinter Gittern. Du dürftest nicht in der Lage sein, solchen Mist zu veranstalten ohne die Spur einer Konsequenz. Ich plane alles in meiner Macht stehende, damit er vor Gericht oder auf anderem Wege bekommt, was er verdient."

Da könnte man glatt eine Drohung raushören und es so verstehen dass er auch illegale Methoden anwenden würde. Soviel zum intellegenten Leben. Klar ärgert es ihn dass das Strafmaß so gering ausgefallen ist, aber das Gericht hat sich an die Gesetze zu halten und urteilt wie es es für richtig hält. Wenn es ihm nicht passt ist das sein Problem, denn Gesetz ist Gesetz und daran ändert er auch nichts.

Zitat: "Nicht nur sorgte Kivimaki für die Notladung des Flugzeugs, sondern belästigte Smedley auch auf diverse andere Arten, wie der Entwickler preisgibt. So soll der 17-jährige Finne die Kreditkarteninformationen von Smedley und persönlichen Daten seiner Familie im Netz veröffentlicht haben. Zu allem Überfluss habe Kivimaki zusammen mit weiteren Personen Fotos der Grabstätte von Smedley Vater an ihn verschickt, bemalt mit "scheußlichen Dingen". Auch Swatting-Angriffe und Kreditkarten-Fälschungen in Smedleys Namen sowie Hacking-Angriffe auf soziale Netzwerke seien wiederholt vorgekommen und hätten die gesamte Familie somit unter Druck gesetzt."

Komisch, davon hab ich nie etwas mitbekommen. Also entweder hab ich da einiges verpasst oder der erfindet da Storys um das ganze dramatischer zu machen. Wenn einer der anderen Forennutzer genaueres weiß kann er es mir ja bitte mitteilen.
Und woher will der denn bitte wissen dass es der Finne war? Gibt es Beweiße?

Zitat: "Er ist seit Jahren in jeder Form furchtbarer Dinge involviert, die man sich vorstellen kann, darunter Carding, Hacking, Swatting von Leuten auf der ganzen Welt. Außerdem nahm er im großen Stil an den DDoS-Attacken teil, die jede Menge Kummer bei Spielern und eine Menge wirtschaftlichen Schaden bei Unternehmen anrichteten, die Spiele machen und betreiben."

Swatting ist am häufigsten (mMn nur) in den USA ein Trend. Bisher hab ich wenige Fälle von Swatting aus Europa gehört. Und der Herr Kivimaki scheint ja ganz genau zu wissen was der Finne gemacht hat und was nicht. Man kann dem jedes Verbrechen der Hackergruppe in die Schuhe schieben, aber ob er bei allem beteiligt war ist die nächste Frage. Aber für Herr Kivimaki ist das irgendwie schon Fakt.

Kurz gesagt: Über das Strafmaß kann man streiten, aber wie sich Herr Kivimaki aufführt ist affig. Gesetz ist Gesetz und da mit Drohungen zu kommen zeugt von niederem Charakter. Der Typ ist mir irgendwie unsympathisch.
Und nein, ich halte nichts von Hackergruppen, aber hier geht es darum dass der Täter von Herr Kivimaki für alles verantwortlich gemacht wird, ob er es nun war oder nicht.
Aber sollte ich einen Fehler in dem Gedankengang haben oder jemand das anders sehen diskutiere ich gerne darüber.


----------



## SergeantSchmidt (12. Juli 2015)

Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Genau so kommt die Aussage rüber. Da kann man jetzt auch sagen dass er eine Straftat planen würde. Eigentlich sollte er jetzt überwacht werden.


----------



## Dragnir (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Aber für Herr Kivimaki ist das irgendwie schon Fakt.
> wie sich Herr Kivimaki aufführt ist affig
> hier geht es darum dass der Täter von Herr Kivimaki für alles verantwortlich gemacht wird



Der Mann heisst Smedley... der Verurteilte ist Kivimaki.
 Erst lesen dann schreiben.


----------



## belakor602 (12. Juli 2015)

Dragnir schrieb:


> Der Mann heisst Smedley... der Verurteilte ist Kivimaki.
> Erst lesen dann schreiben.



Er hat es doch eindeutig gelesen, er zitiert ja sogar den Text. Hat halt nur die Namen vertauscht, passiert jeden einmal und ehrlich gesagt sind die Namen ja auch ziemlich unwichtig, man weiss ja wer gemeint ist.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Ok, hab die namen vertausch. Mein Fehler, ich gelobe besserung. Trotzdem sollte man verstehen können was ich meine, oder?


----------



## Orzhov (12. Juli 2015)

Ich kann die Frustration durchaus verstehen. Es ist auch ein wenig wohlwollend die Erzwingung einer Notlandung unter "Garstigkeiten" abzulegen.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2015)

ziemlich "amerikanisches" statement. ich schätze, es weiß jeder, was ich damit meine.


----------



## TheClayAllison (12. Juli 2015)

Ich bin ebenfalls erstaunt über das milde Urteil. Ich denke, das Rechtssystem in Finnland sieht das ganze eher als Kinderstreich an, weil sie einfach keine Erfahrung mit solchen Fällen haben. Ansonsten kann ich mir das Urteil nicht erklären und warum haben die Behörden nicht gewartet bis er 18 wird und dann zugeschnappt? 
Darf er nach seiner Bewehrung überhaupt wegen derselben Tat auf Grund der allgemeinen Strafgesetze mehrmals bestraft werden? Ich bin gespannt wie weit Lizard-Squad jetzt noch geht nach Smedleys Kommentar.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Frustration hin oder her, der spricht eine Drohung aus und hängt dem alle Taten der Hackerbande an. Ob der an allen beteiligt war ist da aber nicht gesagt.

Und ja, das Strafmaß ist zu gering, aber das "Opfer" droht dem Täter dass er vor Gericht oder auf anderem Wege bekommt, was er verdient. Sorry, aber da kann man auch rauslesen dass er illegale Wege einschlagen will und dann ist das Opfer der Täter und der Täter das Opfer. Auf diese Ebene sollte ein Erwachsener sich nicht begeben, aber der Typ macht genau das.


----------



## TheClayAllison (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Frustration hin oder her, der spricht eine Drohung aus und hängt dem alle Taten der Hackerbande an. Ob der an allen beteiligt war ist da aber nicht gesagt.
> 
> Und ja, das Strafmaß ist zu gering, aber das "Opfer" droht dem Täter dass er vor Gericht oder auf anderem Wege bekommt, was er verdient. Sorry, aber da kann man auch rauslesen dass er illegale Wege einschlagen will und dann ist das Opfer der Täter und der Täter das Opfer. Auf diese Ebene sollte ein Erwachsener sich nicht begeben, aber der Typ macht genau das.



Ich denke Smedleys Drohungen sind einfach nur Provokationen damit der Rest der Lizard-Squad-Gruppe aus ihrem Echsenloch hervor kriecht und aktiv wird um das FBI auf sie zu lenken. Außerdem muss man sich mal in Smedleys Lage versetzen. Ich wäre genauso wütend wenn man mich terrorisiert und meine Familie bedroht und dann noch zusehen muss wie der Täter glimpfig davon kommt und das Rechtssystem auslacht. Das ist ein digitaler Arschtritt den man so nie vergessen wird


----------



## Orzhov (12. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ziemlich "amerikanisches" statement. ich schätze, es weiß jeder, was ich damit meine.



Ich habe eine wage Vermutung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HanFred (12. Juli 2015)

"Abschließend erklärt Smedley, dass er nicht ruhen wird, bis Kivimaki und andere für ihre Verbrechen verurteilt wurden. "
Was für ein Schwachmat. Naja, es wird sich wohl tatsächlich um einen Provokationsversuch handeln. Dass er wütend ist, kann ich verstehen.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Wütend kann er sein, da sag ich nichts dagegen, aber trotzdem sollte man sich soweit unter kontrolle haben dass man nicht so einen Schwachsinn von sich gibt. Und er spricht nur von dem Urteil gegen den einen und dass er den seiner "gerechten" Strafe zuführen will, da angeblich dieser an allen Taten der Hacker schuld sei.
Der kündigt Selbstjustiz an und das kann schon als Planung einer Straftat gelten. Da sollte der werte Herr etwas vorsichtiger sein und sein Hirn einschalten.


----------



## HanFred (12. Juli 2015)

Das ist eben manchmal schwierig, wenn man selber betroffen ist. Aber ich stimme dir natürlich zu.


----------



## Holyangel (12. Juli 2015)

Allerdings sollte man auch sich in die Opferrolle einfühlen. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich reagieren würde, wenn ich so belästigt werden würde (und das mit dem Flugzeug, kann ja schon auch mit Todesangst gleichgesetzt werden) und dann kommt ein so mildes Urteil raus.


----------



## mryx (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Wütend kann er sein, da sag ich nichts dagegen, aber trotzdem sollte man sich soweit unter kontrolle haben dass man nicht so einen Schwachsinn von sich gibt. Und er spricht nur von dem Urteil gegen den einen und dass er den seiner "gerechten" Strafe zuführen will, da angeblich dieser an allen Taten der Hacker schuld sei.
> Der kündigt Selbstjustiz an und das kann schon als Planung einer Straftat gelten. Da sollte der werte Herr etwas vorsichtiger sein und sein Hirn einschalten.



nö er hat völlig recht. man sollte diesen abschaum einfach für immer wegsperren. oder ihm die hände abhacken. früher hat man solche typen einfach verschwinden lassen, wenn die zu lästig waren. heute ist alles zu lasch.


----------



## Paldonhb (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Wütend kann er sein, da sag ich nichts dagegen, aber trotzdem sollte man sich soweit unter kontrolle haben dass man nicht so einen Schwachsinn von sich gibt. Und er spricht nur von dem Urteil gegen den einen und dass er den seiner "gerechten" Strafe zuführen will, da angeblich dieser an allen Taten der Hacker schuld sei.
> Der kündigt Selbstjustiz an und das kann schon als Planung einer Straftat gelten. Da sollte der werte Herr etwas vorsichtiger sein und sein Hirn einschalten.



so,jetzt tu mal eines.
schliess deine augen,und versetz dich in seine lage, und male dir ganz real. die schlimmsten sachen aus, die dir andere über die ganze welt verteilt, via hacking  antun können..und das über eine sehr lange zeit hinaus,wo deine deine lieben,deine familie evtl kindern,freunde mit einbezogen werden. jetzt sage nochmal,das er sich zusammenreißen soll.
abgesehn davon,hatt er in allen punkten recht, die anklage ist eine lachnummer,was meinst du,was so ein urteil anderen hackern sagt? nämlich nichts, was kann denen den passieren? garnichts.


----------



## HanFred (12. Juli 2015)

mryx schrieb:


> nö er hat völlig recht. man sollte diesen abschaum einfach für immer wegsperren. oder ihm die hände abhacken. früher hat man solche typen einfach verschwinden lassen, wenn die zu lästig waren. heute ist alles zu lasch.


Eher sollte man Leute in die Psychiatrie _einweisen_, die solchen Schwachsinn von sich geben.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2015)

wäre interessant zu wissen, welche strafe mr. smedley für angemessen hielte. 

außerdem: wurde die bombendrohung, also der wohl mit abstand schwerste tatvorwurf, tatsächlich konkret ihm nachgewiesen? 
da hab ich nämlich so meine zweifel.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Ich sag ja auch dass das Urteil zu milde ist, aber was der da macht ist falsch. Auch wenn er es nicht ernst meinen sollte (und ich traue dem zu dass der was macht) ist es das selbe Niveau wie das der Täter. Sorry, aber wer sich auf dieses Niveau begibt der ist erbärmlich.

Und wie gesagt, das Urteil ist zu milde, aber Selbstjustiz ist strafbar und dass was der gesagt hat kann als Planung einer Straftat ausgelegt werden.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Genau das meine ich. Der schreibt alles dem einen zu, obwohl nicht klar ist ob es der eine wirklich alles war oder ob das nicht von anderen aus der Gruppe kam.


----------



## belakor602 (12. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich so manche Kommentare hier läse bin ich froh dass ihr alle nicht in der Justiz tätigt seit... hoffentlich.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

mryx schrieb:


> nö er hat völlig recht. man sollte diesen abschaum einfach für immer wegsperren. oder ihm die hände abhacken. früher hat man solche typen einfach verschwinden lassen, wenn die zu lästig waren. heute ist alles zu lasch.



Dich sollte man auch verschwinden lassen, wenn auch nur aus dem Internet. Geh zum IS, da hast du das Hände abhacken, aber lass uns damit in Ruhe, denn in einer Demokratie mit Rechtssystem hat sowas nichts verloren.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so manche Kommentare hier läse bin ich froh dass ihr alle nicht in der Justiz tätigt seit... hoffentlich.



Selbst wenn macher hier in der Justiz tätig wäre müsste er sich an die Gesetze halten wenn er nicht arbeitslos werden will. Entweder man macht seinen Job als Richter so wie es das Gesetz vorschreibt oder man sucht sich was anderes.


----------



## SphinxBased (12. Juli 2015)

tsss......was die typen noch alles tun.erst cyperkriminalität und was kommt dann?
wenns denen nicht mehr reicht werden sie zu terroristen.wie alle geistig verstörten wahnsinnigen.
weg mit dem gesindel bevor sie völlig abdrehen!!!


----------



## SphinxBased (12. Juli 2015)

tsss......was die typen noch alles tun.erst cyberkriminalität und was kommt dann?
wenns denen nicht mehr reicht werden sie zu terroristen.wie alle geistig verstörten wahnsinnigen.
weg mit dem gesindel bevor sie völlig abdrehen!!!


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Juli 2015)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> tsss......was die typen noch alles tun.erst cyberkriminalität und was kommt dann?
> wenns denen nicht mehr reicht werden sie zu terroristen.wie alle geistig verstörten wahnsinnigen.
> weg mit dem gesindel bevor sie völlig abdrehen!!!


Ich frag mich gerade wer der geistig verstörte Wahnsinnige ist.

 Die Typen, die sehr wahrscheinlich sich nicht der Tragweite ihrer Taten bewusst sind. Oder derjenige ohne psychologische Vorbildung der sie nicht kennt und einfach mal so als Wahnsinnige abstempelt die zu Terroristen werden?


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Juli 2015)

SphinxBased schrieb:


> tsss......was die typen noch alles tun.erst cyberkriminalität und was kommt dann?
> wenns denen nicht mehr reicht werden sie zu terroristen.wie alle geistig verstörten wahnsinnigen.
> weg mit dem gesindel bevor sie völlig abdrehen!!!


Gaaaaaaanz ruuuuuuhig, die Männer mit den weißen Kitteln kommen gleich.


----------



## kidou1304 (12. Juli 2015)

hm...naja teenager..sagt ja schon alles. Wobei ich auch dem bis zu 5 Jahre aufgebrummt hätte + Therapie(wegen der Bombensache)


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Gaaaaaaanz ruuuuuuhig, die Männer mit den weißen Kitteln kommen gleich.



Pst, das waren doch die mit den "hab- mich- lieb" Jacken, oder?


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Das wäre ja ok, aber manch einer hier hat sein Hirn noch nicht hochgefahren und schreibt ohne Sinn und Verstand.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> außerdem: wurde die bombendrohung, also der wohl mit abstand schwerste tatvorwurf, tatsächlich konkret ihm nachgewiesen?
> da hab ich nämlich so meine zweifel.



und tatsächlich:

"Although it did not factor into his trial, sources close to the Lizard  Squad investigation say Kivimaki also was responsible for making an August 2014 bomb threat against former *Sony Online Entertainment President John Smedley*  that grounded an American Airlines plane. That incident was widely  reported to have started with a tweet from the Lizard Squad, but Smedley  and others say it started with a call from Kivimaki."

Julius Kivimäki — Krebs on Security


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade wer der geistig verstörte Wahnsinnige ist.
> 
> Die Typen, die sehr wahrscheinlich sich nicht der Tragweite ihrer Taten bewusst sind. Oder derjenige ohne psychologische Vorbildung der sie nicht kennt und einfach mal so als Wahnsinnige abstempelt die zu Terroristen werden?



Naja mit 17 kennt man schon die Tragweite seiner Daten. Und die bisherige Bestrafung halte ich auch für zu sanft. Um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Hoodium (12. Juli 2015)

SGDrDeath schrieb:


> Ich frag mich gerade wer der geistig verstörte Wahnsinnige ist.
> 
> Die Typen, die sehr wahrscheinlich sich nicht der Tragweite ihrer Taten bewusst sind. Oder derjenige ohne psychologische Vorbildung der sie nicht kennt und einfach mal so als Wahnsinnige abstempelt die zu Terroristen werden?



Sorry, aber seitdem ein Flugzeug notlanden musste wegen ihm IST er schon ein Terrorist.
Und wer Fotos der Grabsteine von Verwandten bearbeitet und jemanden zuschickt der ist definitiv nicht mehr normal und gehört lange lange Zeit aus dem Verkehr gezogen.

Ist doch ein Hohn, hätte er ein paar MP3s geshared wäre die Strafe wohl die gleiche gewesen + empfindlicher Geldstrafe... das Urteil ist wirklich ein Hohn und ein Freifahrtschein für Nachahmer.


----------



## PcJuenger (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Wütend kann er sein, da sag ich nichts dagegen, aber trotzdem sollte man sich soweit unter kontrolle haben dass man nicht so einen Schwachsinn von sich gibt. Und er spricht nur von dem Urteil gegen den einen und dass er den seiner "gerechten" Strafe zuführen will, da angeblich dieser an allen Taten der Hacker schuld sei.
> Der kündigt Selbstjustiz an und das kann schon als Planung einer Straftat gelten. Da sollte der werte Herr etwas vorsichtiger sein und sein Hirn einschalten.



Kann es nicht. Wie willst du ihm damit eine planerische Tätigkeit nachweisen? Eine Aussage treffen ist keine Planung.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Mal so in den Raum gefragt: SIND dem alle Taten nachgewießen oder wird dem nur alles in die Schuhe geschoben? Ich glaube eher letzteres. Vor allem da diese Anschuldigungen vom Opfer kommen und der nicht wissen kann ob es der Angeklagte war oder ein anderer. Der wurde nicht ohne Grund für diese Taten nicht verurteilt, denn man kann ihm nichts nachweißen.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

War etwas überspitzt formuliert, aber wenn dem Finnen etwas passiert sollte man als erstes bei dem nachsehen, denn er kündigt sowas an. Und trotzdem zeugt diese Aussage von wenig nachdenken. Er droht dem Täter und wenn er was macht wird der Täter zum Opfer und das Opfer zum Täter. Dann wäre er nicht besser als der den er so angeht.


----------



## alu355 (12. Juli 2015)

Ah ich liebe es, wie manche Elemente immer ganz arg mit dem Täter kuscheln wollen und ganz erbost sind, wenn sich das Opfer erdreistet sich zu wehren.
Entweder haben die Leute einen an der Klatsche oder haben selbst Dreck am Stecken bzw. würden doch gern mal was machen, trauen sich aber nicht, deswegen das ganz arge Verständnis für die arme Täterseele.
Smedley kommt aber auch aus einem anderen Rechtssystem, allein für die Bombendrohung würde der Finne in den USA für lange Zeit in den Knast wandern, selbst wenn er es nicht persönlich gewesen ist.
Es reicht schon, wenn das Lizard Squad als eine kriminelle und/oder terroristische Vereinigung bzw. Verschwörung eingestuft wird - entsprechende Urteile wiegen erschwert gegen alle Mitglieder der Gruppierung.
Das war besonders gut bei Gerichtsurteilen gegen Mitglieder der italo-amerikanischen Mafia zu beobachten.
Was soll denn Smedley passieren wenn er zum Beispiel ein paar Schläger dem Finnen auf den Hals hetzt? (Außer, daß er bei den einschlägigen Kreisen bei denen er eh schon kein Verständnis für seine recht aussichtslose Situation erwarten darf, nur noch mehr der Buhman wird)
Gar nichts, solange der Finne sich bei der Abreibung nicht auf US Territorium befindet.


----------



## HanFred (12. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja mit 17 kennt man schon die Tragweite seiner Daten. Und die bisherige Bestrafung halte ich auch für zu sanft. Um ehrlich zu sein.


Der Typ ist vermutlich immer noch ein Arschloch, 17 ist er aber _heute_, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Ja, die Strafe ist zu gering, aber können die Taten alle dem Angeklagten nachgewießen werden? Wohl eher nicht. Da dürften mehrere beteiligt gewesen sein und nicht alles auf dem Mist des Angeklagten gewachsen sein.
Zitat: "Es reicht schon, wenn das Lizard Squad als eine kriminelle und/oder  terroristische Vereinigung bzw. Verschwörung eingestuft wird -  entsprechende Urteile wiegen erschwert gegen alle Mitglieder der  Gruppierung."
Begründung? Eine Bomdendrohung die ein (schlechte Wortwahl, aber mir fällt nichts besseres ein) "schlechter Witz" war? Hacking? Da hätten wir viele Terrororganisationen.
Zitat:"Smedley kommt aber auch aus einem anderen Rechtssystem, allein für die  Bombendrohung würde der Finne in den USA für lange Zeit in den Knast  wandern, selbst wenn er es nicht persönlich gewesen ist."
Toll, aber das sind nicht die USA, da gelten andere Gesetze. Und wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann soll ein Mitglied der Hackergruppe wo nicht an der Aktion beteiligt war so bestraft werden wie der Anführer der Aktion? Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn.

Zitat: "Was soll denn Smedley passieren wenn er zum Beispiel ein paar Schläger  dem Finnen auf den Hals hetzt? (Außer, daß er bei den einschlägigen  Kreisen bei denen er eh schon kein Verständnis für seine recht  aussichtslose Situation erwarten darf, nur noch mehr der Buhman wird)
Gar nichts, solange der Finne sich bei der Abreibung nicht auf US Territorium befindet."
Ach so, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe würdest du das sogar befürworten oder sehe ich das falsch? Würde mich wirklich interessieren ob du das richtig finden würdest oder nicht.


----------



## Iniquitous0 (12. Juli 2015)

Definitiv zu geringe Strafe. 
Die ganzen Cracker Kiddys sollten schon zu spüren bekommen, dass Sie etwas unrechtes getan haben.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (12. Juli 2015)

> Wofür er gerade verurteilt wurde waren über 50.000 separate Vorfälle in Sachen Hacking und anderer Garstigkeiten. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, Flugzeuge herunterzuholen, DDoS-Angriffe oder andere Sachen zu veranstalten, die er mir angetan hat


na dann passt das Strafmaß doch...


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Mal so in den Raum gefragt: SIND dem alle Taten nachgewießen oder wird dem nur alles in die Schuhe geschoben? Ich glaube eher letzteres. Vor allem da diese Anschuldigungen vom Opfer kommen und der nicht wissen kann ob es der Angeklagte war oder ein anderer. Der wurde nicht ohne Grund für diese Taten nicht verurteilt, denn man kann ihm nichts nachweißen.




Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, laut Medien, so hat er alle der ihm vorgeworfenen Taten zugegeben. Sprich ja, sie wurden im rein rechtlich nachgewiesen. Was Herr Smedley halt nicht zu verstehen scheint, ist dass europäische Gerichte seltenst jedes Verbrechen einzeln ansehen, sondern als Tateinheiten.
Die Bombendrohung wurde über den damaligen Twitteraccount von LizardSquad herausgegeben (Google hilft) und mit dem Swatting hatte er sich sogar gebrüstet. 
Sollte er das allerdings nur gemacht haben, um einen offensichtlichen psychologischen Schaden zu bedienen, dann ist es umso wichtiger, dass hier nicht nur eine Bewährungsstrafe ausgesprochen wird, sondern er Hilfe bekommt. UNd ja, erstmal sollte man ihm den Zugang zu Rechnern und Möglichkeiten ins Internet zu gehen, verhindern. Man muss Smedley auch mal verstehen, seine Famiilie wurde direkt angegangen und da würde ich mich auch zu solchen Aussagen hinreißen lassen.

Was ich seltsam finde, ist die Gewichtung der Straftaten, die er im ersten Abschnitt durchführt. Menschen tendieren dazu, das für sie schlimmste als letztes zu nennen und das ist in dem Fall der wirtschaftliche Schaden. DAS finde ich schon seltsam.


----------



## alu355 (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Ja, die Strafe ist zu gering, aber...


Ach das liebe Wörtchen aber. 
Na da ist ja schon der erste Apologet.



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Begründung? Eine Bomdendrohung die ein (schlechte Wortwahl, aber mir fällt nichts besseres ein) "schlechter Witz" war? Hacking? Da hätten wir viele Terrororganisationen.


Eine Bombendrohung ist also inzwischen nur ein schlechter Witz?
Gehts noch?
Ist unerheblich was du, ich oder Hanswurst dazu denken, wenn das Lizardsquad so weitermacht werden sie als solche, aber zumindest als kriminelle Vereinigung eingestuft - meinst du das FBI ermittelt weil sie sich nur gerade langweilen?
Die Amis sind in der Hinsicht ein ganzes Stück schneller bei Einstufungen.



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Toll, aber das sind nicht die USA, da gelten andere Gesetze. Und wenn ich das richtig verstehe dann soll ein Mitglied der Hackergruppe wo nicht an der Aktion beteiligt war so bestraft werden wie der Anführer der Aktion? Sorry, aber das ist Blödsinn.



Ich habe geschrieben warum Smedley an sich schon absolutes Unverständnis für dieses Urteil hat - weil im amerikanischen Rechtssystem so eine Handlung weit schwerer bestraft werden würde.
Das gleiche gilt für die Einstufung als Gruppierung - lesen oder die Kommentierung einfach sein lassen.



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Ach so, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe würdest du das sogar befürworten oder sehe ich das falsch? Würde mich wirklich interessieren ob du das richtig finden würdest oder nicht.


Wie ich schon schrieb - lesen oder die Kommentierung sein lassen oder anders formuliert - nein du hast das absolut nicht richtig verstanden.
Ich habe geschrieben, daß ihm nichts passieren würde, wenn der Finne währenddessen nicht auf US Territorium befindet, nichts anderes. 
Gab schon genügend abgewiesene bzw. ignorierte Rechtshilfeverfahren.
Meine persönliche Einstellung hat allein für die Argumentation keine Bedeutung - netter Strohmann, aber recht plump, wenns einer denn werden sollte.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Also alles was ich gelesen habe war dass er nichts zugegeben hat. Der wo alles zugegeben hat war ein Kanadier (17 Jahre und vom LizardSquad). Der hat auch nur 2 Jahre und hat sich der Belästigung, Nötigung und Swatting. Der hat sich für alle Anklagepunkte als schuldig bekannt, aber der Finne nicht soweit ich weiß.


----------



## alu355 (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Also alles was ich gelesen habe war dass er nichts zugegeben hat. Der wo alles zugegeben hat war ein Kanadier (17 Jahre und vom LizardSquad). Der hat auch nur 2 Jahre und hat sich der Belästigung, Nötigung und Swatting. Der hat sich für alle Anklagepunkte als schuldig bekannt, aber der Finne nicht soweit ich weiß.





> In a phone interview, Smedley said he was disappointed that the judicial system in Finland didn’t do more.
> 
> “I personally got to listen to a recording of him calling in to American Airlines, and I know it was him because I talked to him myself,” Smedley said. “He’s done all kinds of bad stuff to me, including putting all of my information out on the Internet. He even attempted to use my credit numerous times. The harassment literally just did not stop.”
> 
> ...



Ich würde mich auch wundern, wenn er so doof ist und etwas zugibt wofür er nicht vor Gericht steht.
Seine Ansichten zu Swatting sind aber wohl arg selbsterklärend.
Aber natürlich...würde er nie tun. *hust*


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

1.) Warum sagte ich wohl dass es eine schlechte Wortwahl ist, aber mir ist in dem Moment kein passendes Wort eingefallen. Wie nennt man eine Bombendrohung ohne Bombe? Eine Farce? Eine Täuschung? Wäre das besser?
Und wie die Amis einstufen ist derren Problem, aber für den Rest der Welt hat das keinerlei Bedeutung.

2.) Dass er kein Verständniss für das Urteil hat verstehe ich vollkommen, aber seine Aussagen sind jenseits allen Verständnisses. Und solange sie nicht als irgendwas eingestuft werden dürfte deine tolle "Gruppenhaftung" auch nicht funktionieren. Und ich kommentiere wenn ich will, da hast du nichts mitzureden.

3.) Deine Meinung würde mich trotzdem interssieren. Und danke für den Hinweiß mit den abgelehnten Rechtshilfeverfahren, dann sollen die sich aber nicht wundern wenn es auch umgekehrt mal so passiert. Und ich hab deinen Kommentar gelesen und werde mir von dir sicher nicht das kommentieren verbieten lassen. Deine Formulierungen sind im übrigen auch nicht der Hit.
Und nein, ein Strohmann sollte das nicht sein. Im übrigen heißt es richtig "wenns DENN EINER" und nicht "wenns EINER DENN".


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Also alles was ich gelesen habe war dass er nichts zugegeben hat. Der wo alles zugegeben hat war ein Kanadier (17 Jahre und vom LizardSquad). Der hat auch nur 2 Jahre und hat sich der Belästigung, Nötigung und Swatting. Der hat sich für alle Anklagepunkte als schuldig bekannt, aber der Finne nicht soweit ich weiß.



Jup da ist mir was durcheinander geraten. Die Beweise für seine Verbindung zum entsprechenden Netzwerk scheinen aber doch recht handfest zu sein, sonst hätte es gar keine Verurteilung gegeben. Ich wiederhole mein Statement: Das Kind braucht dringend psychologische Hilfe. Das Verhalten ist mitnichten normal.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Hab ich behauptet dass er das nie tun würde? Nein. Erst lesen, dann kommentieren, wir errinern uns. Komisch dass ausgerechnet du mir das geraten hast und dann sowas schreibst.


----------



## SGDrDeath (12. Juli 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja mit 17 kennt man schon die Tragweite seiner  Daten. Und die bisherige Bestrafung halte ich auch für zu sanft. Um  ehrlich zu sein.


Du kennst ihn also so gut das du weist das er  wirklich geistig so reif ist? Ich nicht und wenn ich mir das Strafmaß so  anschaue scheint das Gericht auch davon auszugehen das er noch nicht  ganz erwachsen ist.



Hoodium schrieb:


> Sorry, aber seitdem ein Flugzeug notlanden musste wegen ihm IST er schon ein Terrorist.


Nö, das ist jemand der den öffentlichen Frieden stört, aber nicht zwangsweise ein Terrorist. Aber das ist halt die Angst die momentan geschürt wird das jede Aktion gleich Terrorismus ist um damit weiteres machen zu können.



Hoodium schrieb:


> Und wer Fotos der Grabsteine von Verwandten bearbeitet und jemanden zuschickt der ist definitiv nicht mehr normal und gehört lange lange Zeit aus dem Verkehr gezogen.


Derjenige sollte mal zum Psychiater ja, aber aus dem Verkehr gezogen mit Sicherheit nicht. Diese Aktion ist keine Gefahr für ihn oder die Allgemeinheit das man ihn deswegen einweisen müsste.



Hoodium schrieb:


> Ist doch ein Hohn, hätte er ein paar MP3s geshared wäre die Strafe wohl die gleiche gewesen + empfindlicher Geldstrafe... das Urteil ist wirklich ein Hohn und ein Freifahrtschein für Nachahmer.


Ach nö schon wieder einer der mit diesem Raubkopiererspotunsinn kommt, das ist schon keine Erklärung mehr wert so unsinnig ist der Vergleich.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Klar, normal ist das nicht, aber man kann ihn nur für etwas verurteilen wo man es ihm nachweißen kann. Solange das nicht geht kann man ihn nicht für die Bombendrohung oder anderes belangen. Er wurde wegen hacking angeklagt und verurteilt, aber mehr konnte man ihm bisher nicht nachweisen.


----------



## alu355 (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> 1.) Warum sagte ich wohl dass es eine schlechte Wortwahl ist, aber mir ist in dem Moment kein passendes Wort eingefallen. Wie nennt man eine Bombendrohung ohne Bombe? Eine Farce? Eine Täuschung? Wäre das besser?
> Und wie die Amis einstufen ist derren Problem, aber für den Rest der Welt hat das keinerlei Bedeutung.


Du kannst dich noch so sehr auf den Kopf stellen, eine Bombendrohung bleibt rechtlich beziehungsweise vor Gericht eine Bombendrohung - mit oder ohne Bombe.
Mit Bombe, je nachdem ob es eine Attrappe  oder eine echte Bombe ist, sieht das ganze nur dann wieder ganz anders aus. (Weitere Anklagepunkte, Urteilsfindung)



> 2.) Dass er kein Verständniss für das Urteil hat verstehe ich vollkommen, aber seine Aussagen sind jenseits allen Verständnisses. Und solange sie nicht als irgendwas eingestuft werden dürfte deine tolle "Gruppenhaftung" auch nicht funktionieren. Und ich kommentiere wenn ich will, da hast du nichts mitzureden.


Ja ich merks schon du kommentierst ohne Hand und Fuß, aber nein verboten hab ich es dir nicht...wie war das gleich noch mit dem Lesen und dem... .



> 3.) Deine Meinung würde mich trotzdem interssieren. Und danke für den Hinweiß mit den abgelehnten Rechtshilfeverfahren, dann sollen die sich aber nicht wundern wenn es auch umgekehrt mal so passiert. Und ich hab deinen Kommentar gelesen und werde mir von dir sicher nicht das kommentieren verbieten lassen. Deine Formulierungen sind im übrigen auch nicht der Hit.
> Und nein, ein Strohmann sollte das nicht sein. Im übrigen heißt es richtig "wenns DENN EINER" und nicht "wenns EINER DENN".


Auch von europäischer Seite gibt es genug abgelehnte oder ignorierte Verfahren gegenüber den USA und auch untereinander, also wundern wird sich da keiner.
Oh je oh je, wenn die Argumente ausgehen kommen die Hanseln mit der Rechtschreibung, Grammatik, Interpunktion und so weiter.
Dumm nur, daß du selber davon nicht viel Ahnung hast - es heißt "deren Problem" und nicht "derren Problem", genauso auch "Verständnis" und nicht "Verständniss", "interessieren" statt "interssieren", "Hinweis" anstatt "Hinweiß".
Du machst dich ganz schön lächerlich.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Und ich warte noch immer auf die Antwort auf meine Frage, aber da windest du dich wie eine Schlange. Bedenklich.


----------



## alu355 (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Und ich warte noch immer auf die Antwort auf meine Frage, aber da windest du dich wie eine Schlange. Bedenklich.



Du meinst das hier?



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Hab ich behauptet dass er das nie tun würde? Nein. Erst lesen, dann kommentieren, wir errinern uns. Komisch dass ausgerechnet du mir das geraten hast und dann sowas schreibst.



Na gut nehm ich dein nicht existentes Leseverständnis halt noch weiter auseinander.
Erstens stellst du eine Frage auf eine inhaltliche Auslegung meines vorherigen Posts, daß in der von dir erdachten Form so nicht existiert.
Wir erinnern uns (ich weiß ist schwer):



alu355 schrieb:


> Ich würde mich auch wundern, wenn er so doof ist und etwas zugibt wofür er nicht vor Gericht steht.
> Seine Ansichten zu Swatting sind aber wohl arg selbsterklärend.
> Aber natürlich...würde er nie tun. *hust*



Wo habe ich dir denn bitte schön (und nicht von dir zusammenfantasiert) vorgeworfen, daß du behauptet hättest er würde so etwas nie tun?
Ach ja du bist ein echtes Schlauerle...ich wette du wirst als nächstes das hier nehmen und daraus was zusammenwurschteln, also greif ich schon mal vor:



alu355 schrieb:


> Aber natürlich...würde er nie tun. *hust*


Dir ist schon bekannt was Sarkasmus ist? Und das dieser objektbezogen auf ihn gemünzt ist. 
Also gar nicht an dich gerichtet sein kann?

Komm hier hast du eine , geh weiter Rechtschreibfehler suchen - ich würde dir empfehlen bei deinen eigenen Rechtschreibfehlern anzufangen.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

1.) Nein, ich meinte das:


ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Ach so, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe würdest du das sogar  befürworten oder sehe ich das falsch? Würde mich wirklich interessieren  ob du das richtig finden würdest oder nicht.


Ich hab nochmal nachgefragt nach deiner Meinung dazu, aber bisher kam da nichts.

2.) Kann man folgendes auch als Behauptung deuten dass ich gesagt hätte dass er das nie tun würde: "Aber natürlich...würde er nie tun. *hust*"

3.) Ging es mir bei dem letzten Satz lediglich darum dir zu zeigen dass deine Formulierungen auch nicht immer korrekt sind.


----------



## alu355 (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> 1.) Nein, ich meinte das:
> Ich hab nochmal nachgefragt nach deiner Meinung dazu, aber bisher kam da nichts.



Ach so und deswegen kommentierst du es dann so:



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Und ich warte noch immer auf die Antwort auf meine Frage, aber da windest du dich wie eine Schlange. Bedenklich.



Ich dachte mit meiner Aussage: 





alu355 schrieb:


> Meine persönliche Einstellung hat allein für die Argumentation keine Bedeutung...


 hätte ich das schon klar gemacht.
Vor allem wüßte ich jetzt nicht warum ich verpflichtet bin meine Meinung hier darzulegen.
Das ist ja das schöne an Meinungen, jeder hat eine und jeder kann sie für sich behalten.




ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> 2.) Kann man folgendes auch als Behauptung deuten dass ich gesagt hätte dass er das nie tun würde: "Aber natürlich...würde er nie tun. *hust*"


Das ist aber was hergeholt...weit hergeholt.
Also ich kann auch in jeden Satz was frei hinein interpretieren.
Wenn du das so machen willst ist das dein Bier, aber du mußt dich nicht wundern wenn du entsprechend Feedback bekommst.



ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> 3.) Ging es mir bei dem letzten Satz lediglich darum dir zu zeigen dass deine Formulierungen auch nicht immer korrekt sind.


Da wären wir dann wieder beim Interpretieren angelangt.
Ich wüßte nur allzu gern wo ich etwas an deiner "Formulierung" bemängelt hätte bevor du damit angefangen hast.
Auch hier gilt - Fakten und Formulierungen sind zwei völlig verschiedene Dinge.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Gut, letzteres war ein Irrtum meinerseits, entschuldigung.

Wenn du bei der Nachfrage von mir gesagt hättest dass du deine Meinung für dich behalten willst hätte ich nicht weiter gefragt, aber da du das ignoriert hast kam der etwas bissige kommentar.

Und dass mit dem *hust* ist nicht weit hergeholt.


----------



## BiJay (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Zitat: "Um es geradeheraus auszudrücken - Ich will dieses Kind für lange Zeit hinter Gittern. Du dürftest nicht in der Lage sein, solchen Mist zu veranstalten ohne die Spur einer Konsequenz. Ich plane alles in meiner Macht stehende, damit er vor Gericht oder auf anderem Wege bekommt, was er verdient."
> 
> Da könnte man glatt eine Drohung raushören und es so verstehen dass er auch illegale Methoden anwenden würde. Soviel zum intellegenten Leben. Klar ärgert es ihn dass das Strafmaß so gering ausgefallen ist, aber das Gericht hat sich an die Gesetze zu halten und urteilt wie es es für richtig hält. Wenn es ihm nicht passt ist das sein Problem, denn Gesetz ist Gesetz und daran ändert er auch nichts.


Schon etwas komisch, was _du_ da raushörst. Ein normaler Mensch würde eher raushören, dass er selbst den Jungen noch verklagen wird, da er mit dem jetzigen Urteil unzufrieden ist. Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Kivimaki noch einige Klagen bevorstehen. Da diese Angelegenheiten meist international sind, wird das aber wohl eine Weile dauern und vielleicht auch gar nicht zu Stande kommen. Andererseits stehen da einige große Unternehmen dahinter...


----------



## alu355 (12. Juli 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Kivimaki noch einige Klagen bevorstehen. Da diese Angelegenheiten meist international sind, wird das aber wohl eine Weile dauern und vielleicht auch gar nicht zu Stande kommen. Andererseits stehen da einige große Unternehmen dahinter...



Laut Smedley sind noch einige Verfahren anhängig:



> But Kivimaki may not get that chance. According to Smedley, there are more than a dozen criminal cases pending against the Finnish youth.
> "Now that he's a convicted felon, he can't claim first time status anymore," Smedley said. "There's no question he's going to get his."


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Die Formulierung "Vor Gericht oder auf anderem Wege" kann man auch als Drohung auffassen. Und die Worte "vor Gericht" sagen schon aus dass er den Rechtsweg nutzen will. Was meint er dann mit "anderem Wege"? Der einzig legale Weg ist über das Gericht und das hat er genannt. Warum sollte er das dann nochmal erwähnen?
Wenn er ihn verklagt ist das "vor Gericht". So, dann ist "oder auf anderem Wege".
Und das Gericht hat ihn wegen hacking verknackt. In den anderen Fällen kann dem Finnen bisher nichts nachgewiesen werden. Und dass er die ganzen Taten alleine gewesen sein soll ist albern. Da war die ganze Gruppe beteiligt, aber der Typ will jetzt alles dem einen in die Schuhe schieben. Woher will er denn bitte wissen dass der dahinter steckt? Geht nicht.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Dafür müssen die das aber erstmal beweisen können und das dürfte schwierig werden. Und dass er  all das was Smedley ihm da vorwirft war halte ich für unwahrscheinlich. Das war die ganze Gruppe, aber nicht nur der. Somit kann man ihn nicht für alles verklagen, sondern nur für die Taten wo man es ihm nachweisen kann.
Und bei den Urteilen kann er nicht mitreden, denn das Gericht urteilt nach den Gesetzen des Landes und so wie es es für richtig hält. Wenn es ihm nicht passt kann er in Revision gehen, aber dann wars das auch mit seinen Möglichkeiten.
Zummindest soweit ich informiert bin. Sollte es auch andere legale Methoden geben lasse ich mich gerne korregieren.


----------



## BiJay (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Die Formulierung "Vor Gericht oder auf anderem Wege" kann man auch als Drohung auffassen. Und die Worte "vor Gericht" sagen schon aus dass er den Rechtsweg nutzen will. Was meint er dann mit "anderem Wege"? Der einzig legale Weg ist über das Gericht und das hat er genannt. Warum sollte er das dann nochmal erwähnen?
> Wenn er ihn verklagt ist das "vor Gericht". So, dann ist "oder auf anderem Wege".
> Und das Gericht hat ihn wegen hacking verknackt. In den anderen Fällen kann dem Finnen bisher nichts nachgewiesen werden. Und dass er die ganzen Taten alleine gewesen sein soll ist albern. Da war die ganze Gruppe beteiligt, aber der Typ will jetzt alles dem einen in die Schuhe schieben. Woher will er denn bitte wissen dass der dahinter steckt? Geht nicht.


Das wurde missverständlich übersetzt. Original:


> I plan on doing everything in my power to see him get what's coming to him in court one way or another.


Sagt also im Grunde nur aus, dass er alles Mögliche tut, um vor Gericht zu erreichen, dass Kivimaki bekommt, was er verdient, und dass er dabei jegliche (rechtliche) Wege nutzen wird.

PS: Smedley weiß sicherlich mehr von den Details des Falls als du oder ich, also wäre ich da etwas vorsichtig mit Behauptungen hinsichtlich, wer was war oder wofür belangt werden kann. Er wird sich da auch sicherlich schon rechtlich beraten haben.


----------



## Odin333 (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Und dass er  all das was Smedley ihm da vorwirft war halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.


Du meine Güte! Du hast bei Kommentar #33 geschrieben dass "manch einer mal sein Hirn hochfahren soll", bis Kommentar #63 hast du es selbst aber immer noch nicht hinbekommen.
ER HAT ES ZUGEGEBEN!!!


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Der wo es zugegeben hat war der Kanadier, nicht der Finne. Ich hab schon nachgelesen, nirgends gibt der was zu. Der Kanadier hat alles zugegeben, der war auch 17, auch von der Gruppe und wurde auch zu 2 jahren verurteilt. Und wenn man es groß schreibt wird es nicht wahrer.


----------



## BiJay (12. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> Der wo es zugegeben hat war der Kanadier, nicht der Finne. Ich hab schon nachgelesen, nirgends gibt der was zu. Der Kanadier hat alles zugegeben, der war auch 17, auch von der Gruppe und wurde auch zu 2 jahren verurteilt. Und wenn man es groß schreibt wird es nicht wahrer.


Also vom Kanadier lese ich nur, dass er Swatting zugegeben hat, nichts von der Bombendrohung auf Smedley's Flugzeug: Lizard Squad member pleads guilty over 23 counts related to 'swatting' | Technology | The Guardian


----------



## ms-heimnetz (12. Juli 2015)

Und wo steht dass der Finne in dieser Richtung was gestanden hätte? Nirgends. Der Kanadier hat sich in allen Anklagepunkten für schuldig befunden, der Finne nicht. Und wo habe ich gesagt dass der Kanadier was mit der Bombendrohung zu tun hatte? Und wo sagt der Finne dass er das war?


----------



## BiJay (12. Juli 2015)

Ich habe nirgends gesagt, dass der Finne was zugibt. Er sagt sogar, er wäre nicht in der Flugzeug-Bombendrohung involviert, siehe:



> In an online interview with KrebsOnSecurity, Kivimaki denied involvement with the American Airlines incident, and said he was not surprised by the leniency shown by the court in his trial.


Quelle: Finnish Decision is Win for Internet Trolls — Krebs on Security

Das steht aber im Gegensatz zu Smedley's Aussage:



> “I personally got to listen to a recording of him calling in to American Airlines, and I know it was him because I talked to him myself,” Smedley said. “He’s done all kinds of bad stuff to me, including putting all of my information out on the Internet. He even attempted to use my credit numerous times. The harassment literally just did not stop.”


Quelle: Finnish Decision is Win for Internet Trolls — Krebs on Security

Und hier kann man auch entnehmen, dass die beiden Kontakt miteinander hatten. Smedley's Anschuldigungen sind also wohl nicht aus der Luft gegriffen. Seine rechtlichen Schritte sind da also durchaus gerechtfertigt.

Keine Ahnung, warum du dann den Kanadier erwähnst, wenn es hier um ganz andere Sachen geht.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (13. Juli 2015)

So und woher will der werte Herr wissen dass der Hacker daran beteiligt war? Der wird es ihm kaum unter die Nase gerieben haben und der Herr Smedley gibt dem an allem Schuld was die Gruppe gemacht hat. Das war für den alles nur der. Sorry, aber da kann was nicht stimmen. Als ob der eine das alles gemacht hat. Und wie gesagt, beweis es mal, ansonnsten ist es dem Gericht egal. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, warum hatte Smedley mit dem Hacker kontakt? Da sehe ich keinerlei Sinn dahinter.


----------



## MadFox80 (13. Juli 2015)

alu355 schrieb:


> Komm hier hast du eine , geh weiter Rechtschreibfehler suchen - ich würde dir empfehlen bei deinen eigenen Rechtschreibfehlern anzufangen.



*lach mich schlapp*

Ich denke, jeder, der mal in einem Flugzeug gesessen hat und ne Bombendrohung mitgemacht hat, der hat sich die Hosen vollgepisst vor Angst und wer danach nicht verbal ein wenig ueberzieht...den will ich erleben.
Ein paar hundert Meter Fall in einem "Wetterloch" druecken mir ja schon Pipitropfen inne Buchse...
Ist ja nicht so, dass der gute Smedley ihm gleich mit dem Leben droht, sondern nur gerichtlich seine richtige Strafe erzwingen/ergattern will


----------



## Artes (13. Juli 2015)

Ich find jetzt 2 Jahre für nen 17 jährigen eigentlich nicht so wenig. Vorallem wenn da wirklich nicht alle Vorwürfe abgefrühstückt sind sondern noch andere Verfahren anhängig sind. Es ja nicht so das man bei ner Bewärungsstrafe einfach Heim geht und alles egal ist. Eher im Gegenteil. Ich kenn mich jetzt im Finnischen Rechtssystem nicht so genau aus aber in Deutschland wäre das für ne Jugendstrafe schon relativ hart. Gerade wenn keine Gewalttat dabei war.

War den Terroistenunfug angeht. Das ist ja wohl derber Schwachsinn. Da hat jemand den Begriff Terroismus nicht verstanden...


----------



## BiJay (13. Juli 2015)

ms-heimnetz schrieb:


> So und woher will der werte Herr wissen dass der Hacker daran beteiligt war? Der wird es ihm kaum unter die Nase gerieben haben und der Herr Smedley gibt dem an allem Schuld was die Gruppe gemacht hat. Das war für den alles nur der. Sorry, aber da kann was nicht stimmen. Als ob der eine das alles gemacht hat. Und wie gesagt, beweis es mal, ansonnsten ist es dem Gericht egal. Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, warum hatte Smedley mit dem Hacker kontakt? Da sehe ich keinerlei Sinn dahinter.


Ich kenn doch nicht alle Einzelheiten. Ist auch gar nicht wichtig. Solange *er *Gründe hat anzunehmen, dass Kivimaki es war, hat er doch das Recht gerichtlich vorzugehen. Das Gericht wird dann die Schuld feststellen oder eben nicht, dafür ist es ja da. Und in der News steht doch ausführlich, dass er seit längerer Zeit mit Kivimaki zu tun hatte. Er hatte wohl ungewollt Kontakt mit ihm.


----------



## xaan (13. Juli 2015)

John Smedley schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin extrem wütend, dass das finnische Justizsystem sich dazu entschied, Julius Kivimaki mit einer zweijährigen Bewährungsstrafe davonkommen zu lassen.




Das Justizsystem ist nicht für "Auge um Auge" Racheakte da. Es ist da um Straftaten abzuschrecken und Täter zu resozialisieren. In diesem Fall ist der Täter sogar noch Minderjährig. Selbst- und Lnych"justiz" sind aus gutem Grund verboten, und John Smedley zeigt mal wieder, warum das so wichtig ist.


----------



## Oray (13. Juli 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Das Justizsystem ist nicht für "Auge um Auge" Racheakte da. Es ist da um Straftaten abzuschrecken und Täter zu resozialisieren. In diesem Fall ist der Täter sogar noch Minderjährig. Selbst- und Lnych"justiz" sind aus gutem Grund verboten, und John Smedley zeigt mal wieder, warum das so wichtig ist.



Lieber Xaan, 

du hast völlig Recht. 
Jedoch bewegen sich die juristischen Strafgewalten in diesem Teil ( und nur in diesem ) der Erde auf einem zu niedrigen Strafniveau. 
Der Täter wird zum Opfer ( Vergewaltigungen, Totschlag, Kindermissbrauch etc ). Straftaten haben keine Auswirkungen auf die Strafe mehr, es sei denn, man bescheißt den Staat. 
Ich weiß was du meinst, aber dein Argument ist im Vergleich was der Junge Herr hier angerichtet hat einfach zu niedrig. 

Abschrecken? In seinem Fall würde mir klar werden, dass er noch sogar weiter gehen kann als bis jetzt. Was soll schon passieren? 

Gruß


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2015)

Oray schrieb:


> Jedoch bewegen sich die juristischen Strafgewalten in diesem Teil ( und nur in diesem ) der Erde auf einem zu niedrigen Strafniveau.



Ich hoffe, man darf (noch) anderer Meinung sein. Oder zumindest der Meinung, dass das US-Amerikanische Justizsystem eines der erbärmlichsten der westlichen Welt ist.



Oray schrieb:


> Der Täter wird zum Opfer ( Vergewaltigungen, Totschlag, Kindermissbrauch etc ).



Achtung:  Als Mann ist man gesellschaftlich vernichtet, wenn man schon nur in den Verdacht auf Vergewaltigung geschweige denn Kindermissbrauch gerät - da braucht die Schuld noch gar nicht erwiesen zu sein. Aber das ist hier eigentlich fehl am Platz, da ein ganz anderes Thema...



Oray schrieb:


> Straftaten haben keine Auswirkungen auf die Strafe mehr, es sei denn, man bescheißt den Staat.



Auch das ist wohl Ansichtssache...



Oray schrieb:


> ... Was soll schon passieren?



Naja, der inzwischen - zum Zeitpunkt der Straftat war er nicht viel älter als mein Sohn - junge Mann wird sich ab jetzt genau überlegen müssen, in welches Land er reist, denn nur weil er in Finnland verurteilt wurde, ist die Sache für die USA längst nicht erledigt. Sprich: Reist er in ein Land, welches ein Auslieferungsabkommen mit den USA hat, riskiert er, abgeschoben zu werden...


----------



## xaan (13. Juli 2015)

Oray schrieb:


> Lieber Xaan,
> 
> du hast völlig Recht.
> Jedoch bewegen sich die juristischen Strafgewalten in diesem Teil ( und nur in diesem ) der Erde auf einem zu niedrigen Strafniveau.



Sehe ich ganz und gar nicht so. Eher ist es in anderen Teilen der Welt viel zu harsch. Ich verweise mal auf Chelsea Manning...



Oray schrieb:


> Der Täter wird zum Opfer ( Vergewaltigungen, Totschlag, Kindermissbrauch etc ). Straftaten haben keine Auswirkungen auf die Strafe mehr, es sei denn, man bescheißt den Staat.
> Ich weiß was du meinst, aber dein Argument ist im Vergleich was der Junge Herr hier angerichtet hat einfach zu niedrig.
> 
> Abschrecken? In seinem Fall würde mir klar werden, dass er noch sogar weiter gehen kann als bis jetzt. Was soll schon passieren?
> ...



Ach, das ist in meinen Augen Unsinn. Der Täter wird *nicht* zum Opfer. Das ist doch nur eine Stammtischparole, ohne argumentative Grundlage.

Ich kann mich im Grunde nur widerholen:
1: Der Täter war minderjährig (da ist ein milderes Strafmaß generell gerechtfertigt), 
2: Ziel des Justizsystems ist (auch) die Resozialisierung.

Den Jungen jetzt ein halbes Jahrzehnt oder länger in den Knast zu sperren hilft niemandem. Wenn er da rauskommt, ist er entfernt von seinen sozialen Kontakten, hat keine Ausbildung, kein Studium, kein gar nichts...wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er da wieder straffällig wird?


----------



## QwertzX (13. Juli 2015)

Er ist zwar ein 17 Jähriges Bastard, aber er wird auch sein Leben lang ein erbärmliche Bastard bleiben, wenn er schon so weit geht dass er Familien terrorisiert und kein Respekt vor Toten hat.

Da wird jemand und seine Familie auf derbe Art psychisch terrorisiert und alles was der erbärmliche Täter bekommt sind zwei Jahre Haft... Der man hat mehr als 100% Recht, an seine Stelle würde ich auch alles mögliche in meine Macht stehende tun um den Täter zu bestrafen. (Und das sind auch nicht die einzigen Taten..)

Worüber ich aber lachen musste, sind die typischen Deutschen Witz-Kommentare, die hier abgegeben werden, ich hoffe mal dass ihr irgendwann ebenfalls ähnliches erlebt, dann könnt ihr euch und euer Familie mit euren hochintelligenten Kommentare beruhigen, könnt euren Familien mal erzählen dass "ihr" nicht zum Täter werden sollt und ihr euren Hirn einschalten sollt, könnt dann alle ruhig zur Abend essen bis zur nächsten Tat wa?


----------



## Taiwez (13. Juli 2015)

QwertzX schrieb:


> Er ist zwar ein 17 Jährig*es* Bastard, aber er wird auch sein Leben lang ein erbärmlich*e* Bastard bleiben, wenn er schon so weit geht dass er Familien terrorisiert und kein Respekt vor Toten hat.



Das oder die Bastard, jetzt entscheide dich doch mal!


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2015)

Erster Beitrag und schon ein sprachlicher Rohrkrepierer vom Feinsten - Respekt! 

Aber jetzt mal ernsthaft:



QwertzX schrieb:


> Er ist zwar ein 17 Jähriges Bastard, aber er wird auch sein Leben lang ein erbärmliche Bastard bleiben, wenn er schon so weit geht dass er Familien terrorisiert und kein Respekt vor Toten hat.



Womit Du die Behauptung aufstellst, dass ein (in diesem Fall sogar noch junger!) Mensch sich nicht weiterentwickeln und aus Fehlern lernen kann. Wozu ihn dann überhaupt noch leben lassen? Kostet doch den Staat nur eine Unmenge Geld, und Besserung ist keine in Sicht. Wenn Abschaum Abschaum bleibt, dann besser weg damit - und zwar definitiv, nicht?



QwertzX schrieb:


> Da wird jemand und seine Familie auf derbe Art psychisch terrorisiert und alles was der erbärmliche Täter bekommt sind zwei Jahre Haft...



Du hast vergessen: Auf Bewährung! Das heisst, so lange er nix anderes anstellt, sieht er kein Gefängnis von Innen! 



QwertzX schrieb:


> Der man hat mehr als 100% Recht, an seine Stelle würde ich auch alles mögliche in meine Macht stehende tun um den Täter zu bestrafen. (Und das sind auch nicht die einzigen Taten..)



Nur: Rache und Gerechtigkeit sind nicht dasselbe - ausser vielleicht im Alten Testament. Im Neuen hält man die andere Wange hin - was zugegebenermassen auch nicht ideal ist, aber irgendwo dazwischen liesse sich vielleicht eine annehmbare Lösung finden...?



QwertzX schrieb:


> Worüber ich aber lachen musste, sind die typischen Deutschen Witz-Kommentare, die hier abgegeben werden...



Wieso typisch Deutsch???



QwertzX schrieb:


> ich hoffe mal dass ihr irgendwann ebenfalls ähnliches erlebt...



Wow, ein echter Menschenfreund bist Du...



QwertzX schrieb:


> ...dann könnt ihr euch und euer Familie mit euren hochintelligenten Kommentare beruhigen, könnt euren Familien mal erzählen dass "ihr" nicht zum Täter werden sollt und ihr euren Hirn einschalten sollt, könnt dann alle ruhig zur Abend essen bis zur nächsten Tat wa?



Ich habe durchaus Verständnis für die Opfer und kann mir durchaus vorstellen, welche Rachegelüste da in einem hochkommen müssen. Aber nur weil man etwas versteht, muss man es nicht billigen: Es gibt gute Gründe, warum Justitia blind sein (und bleiben) muss - z.B. um Blutfehden zu verhindern.


----------



## golani79 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich versteh nicht, wieso hier immer wieder von Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn, Blutrache, Selbstjustiz etc. gesprochen wird ...



> "So to put this bluntly, I want this kid in jail for a long time,"  Smedley said. "You shouldn't be able to do crap like this without any  hint of a consequence. I plan on doing everything in my power to see him  get what's coming to him *in court* one way or another.[...]"


----------



## Chemenu (13. Juli 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> "Abschließend erklärt Smedley, dass er nicht ruhen wird, bis Kivimaki und andere für ihre Verbrechen verurteilt wurden. "
> Was für ein Schwachmat. Naja, es wird sich wohl tatsächlich um einen Provokationsversuch handeln. Dass er wütend ist, kann ich verstehen.



Schwachmat? 
Ich finde es ist durchaus verständlich dass er alles versucht um nicht weiter von diesem Troll belästigt zu werden. 

Hier sind einige weit übers Ziel hinaus geschossen und haben Smedley gleich Morddrohungen in den Mund gelegt. Zu Unrecht, wie sich zeigt wenn man den originalen Wortlaut liest.

Ich finde 2 Jahre auf Bewährung und eine "Überwachung seiner Online Aktivitäten"[SUP](1)[/SUP] auch sehr milde angesichts der Anzahl an Vergehen. 
Zumindest weitere Auflagen, z.B. gemeinnützige Arbeit und psychiatrische Begutachtung/Behandlung, würde ich da noch angemessen finden. 
Bei so jemandem sollte man ja schon mal nachschauen ob da alles einigermaßen im Lot ist im Oberstübchen.

1) Lizard Squad hacker convicted on 50,000 hacking charges


----------



## xaan (13. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht, wieso hier immer wieder von Auge um Auge, Zahn um Zahn, Blutrache, Selbstjustiz etc. gesprochen wird ...


Weil das die primäre Motivation dahinter ist, wenn Leute meinen die Strafe müsse im Verhältnis zum angerichteten Schaden stehen. Da steht einfach das Denken dahinter, dem Täter müsse ebenso weh getan werden, wie er anderen weh getan hat (im übertragenen Sinne. Körperliche Strafen gibt es ja in der westlichen Welt zum Glück nicht mehr).


----------



## golani79 (13. Juli 2015)

Schau dir doch mal den originalen Wortlaut seiner Aussage an ... Blutrache und Selbsjustiz is ein bissl was anderes ..


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> (im übertragenen Sinne. Körperliche Strafen gibt es ja in der westlichen Welt zum Glück nicht mehr).



Bis auf die Todesstrafe...


----------



## HanFred (13. Juli 2015)

Einen Monat hat er ja in Untersuchungshaft gesessen, was bei der Urteilsfindung berücksichtigt wurde. Für einen 17 Jährigen ist das vielleicht keine wahnsinnig lange Zeit, subjektiv dürfte es einem in diesem Alter aber doch um einiges länger vorkommen als vielen, die sich jetzt darüber auslassen.
Man sollte ausserdem nicht ausser Acht lassen, dass seine Aktivitäten im Zusammenhang mit Lizard Squad offensichtlich nicht Gegenstand dieser Verhandlung waren. Es könnte durchaus noch einiges auf ihn zukommen, denn die anderen Taten, die er begangen haben soll, könnten auch anders bewertet werden.

@Chemenu: Du hast ja recht. Und Smedley scheint selber auch genau zu wissen, dass die Geschichte mit dem Flugzeug und der Telefonterror (noch) nicht in die Anklage eingeflossen zu sein scheinen.


----------



## Frullo (13. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich kann Smedley zwar verstehen, aber was er da auf Twitter rauslässt... naja... ‘I’m Coming For You,’ Says Daybreak President John Smedley Of Harasser Convicted In Finland - News - www.GameInformer.com


----------



## xaan (13. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal den originalen Wortlaut seiner Aussage an ... Blutrache und Selbsjustiz is ein bissl was anderes ..


Ich erkenne in seinen Aussagen schon einen Trend darin, dass er ihn gerne härter bestraft sehen will weil ... na weil halt. Das hat schon erkennbare "Auge um Auge" Züge. Natürlich ist das keine Selbstjustiz. Er beweist damit nur erneut, warum sie verboten ist. Und dann geht er auch noch so weit, die Eltern des Täters verantwortlich machen zu wollen. Also quasi Sippenhaft.


----------



## golani79 (13. Juli 2015)

Ja, Auge um Auge ist hier generell vlt. ein wenig unpassend - aber eigentlich sagt er ja nur aus, dass er halt vor Gericht gegen ihn vorgehen will, so dass dieser eben seine gerechte Strafe erhält (es sind ja einige Punkte noch nicht verhandelt worden, soviel ich weiß).
Dass seine Formulierung wahrscheinlich ein wenig überspitzt ausfällt, mag vlt. nicht zuletzt daran liegen, dass es sich bei ihm und seiner Familie eben um die Opfer der Straftaten handelt.

Sehe da eigentlich nichts verwerfliches darin und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der eine oder andere hier auch noch so gelassen und sachlich argumentieren würde, wenn er selbst oder seine Familie Ziel solcher Attacken geworden wäre.


----------



## Paldonhb (13. Juli 2015)

es wäre ein zeichen für diese art von verbrechen gesetzt, wenn er einige jahr eingespeert würde, aber so.. ermutigt es nur weiter zu machen.


----------



## SGDrDeath (13. Juli 2015)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> es wäre ein zeichen für diese art von verbrechen gesetzt, wenn er einige jahr eingespeert würde, aber so.. ermutigt es nur weiter zu machen.


Und jedem Taschendieb wird dann die Hand abgehackt. Vielleicht sollte man mal die Relation zu anderen Straftaten bedenken die weitaus schlimmer sind. Wenn wir hier schon mit Haftstrafen von 1 Jahr anfangen landet man bei dem Unsinn von 5 Jahren Haft für Urheberrechtsverletzungen und bei der Todesstrafe für Vergewaltigung.

Die 2 Jahre Bewährungen sollten als Schuss vor den Bug schon reichen das er weiß das er jetzt mal wirklich nachdenken sollte bevor er was macht, allerdings könnten da noch ein paar Auflagen dazu (Computerverbot, Sozialstunden, Besuch beim Psychologen) damit er ahnt was noch kommen kann und ihm auch geholfen wird das er den rechten Weg wieder findet.


----------



## xaan (13. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ja, Auge um Auge ist hier generell vlt. ein wenig unpassend - aber eigentlich sagt er ja nur aus, dass er halt vor Gericht gegen ihn vorgehen will, so dass dieser eben seine gerechte Strafe erhält (es sind ja einige Punkte noch nicht verhandelt worden, soviel ich weiß).
> Dass seine Formulierung wahrscheinlich ein wenig überspitzt ausfällt, mag vlt. nicht zuletzt daran liegen, dass es sich bei ihm und seiner Familie eben um die Opfer der Straftaten handelt.
> 
> Sehe da eigentlich nichts verwerfliches darin und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der eine oder andere hier auch noch so gelassen und sachlich argumentieren würde, wenn er selbst oder seine Familie Ziel solcher Attacken geworden wäre.



Sorry, aber er macht nicht halt davor, vor Gericht gegen den Täter vorzugehen. Er ist der Meinung, dass das jetzt gefällte Urteil zu lasch sei. Aus der Newsmeldung: 





> "Ich bin extrem  wütend, dass das finnische Justizsystem sich dazu entschied, Julius  Kivimaki mit einer zweijährigen Bewährungsstrafe davonkommen zu lassen."



Und genau DA wird die "Auge um Auge" Mentalität deutlich, die er an den Tag legt.


----------



## Chemenu (13. Juli 2015)

xaan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber er macht nicht halt davor, vor Gericht gegen den Täter vorzugehen. Er ist der Meinung, dass das jetzt gefällte Urteil zu lasch sei. Aus der Newsmeldung:
> 
> Und genau DA wird die "Auge um Auge" Mentalität deutlich, die er an den Tag legt.



Was ist daran jetzt so verwerflich? Er wurde jahrelang von dem Typen belästigt. 
Wie soll er da als Opfer die Rolle eines neutralen Richters einnehmen? 
Was wäre denn Deiner Meinung nach eine gerechte Strafe? Formatierung der Festplatte?


----------



## xaan (13. Juli 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Was ist daran jetzt so verwerflich? Er wurde jahrelang von dem Typen belästigt.


Dass er eine Meinung hat ist per se nicht verwerflich. Ich schrieb, dass seine Meinung ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist, warum Selbst- oder gar Lnychjustiz verboten ist und Urteile von (möglichst) neutralen Richtern gefällt werden, anstatt den betroffenen Opfern.



Chemenu schrieb:


> Wie soll er da als Opfer die Rolle eines neutralen Richters einnehmen?


Natürlich kann er das nicht. Aber genau deswegen ist es ja auch gut, dass er nicht derjenige ist, der das Urteil fällt.



Chemenu schrieb:


> Was wäre denn Deiner Meinung nach eine gerechte Strafe? Formatierung der Festplatte?


Ich bin ebenfalls kein Richter. Also maße ich mir nicht an, es besser zu wissen.


----------



## golani79 (13. Juli 2015)

Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, dass in dieser Diskussion dem Smedley "vorgeworfen" wird, er würde irgendwelche Dinge einfach selbst in die Hand nehmen und irgendwelche Straftaten planen, auf Lynchjustiz etc. aus sein .. das stimmt einfach nicht.

Und wenn er die Strafe zu niedrig findet, kann er das doch trotzdem vor Gericht austragen?
Wo liegt das  Problem?
Man muss nicht alles einfach so hinnehmen, wie es kommt - auch wenns offiziell vom Gericht ist, kann man Urteile anfechten / in Berufung gehen etc.


----------



## xaan (13. Juli 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Mir ging es hauptsächlich darum, dass in dieser Diskussion dem Smedley "vorgeworfen" wird, er würde irgendwelche Dinge einfach selbst in die Hand nehmen und irgendwelche Straftaten planen, auf Lynchjustiz etc. aus sein .. das stimmt einfach nicht.



Zumindest nicht von mir. Ich habe stets "nur" geschrieben, dass seine Meinung zeigt wie wichtig es ist, dass Selbstjustiz verboten ist. Entweder jemand anders hat solche Behauptungen aufgestellt, oder aber du unterstellst mir eine wesentlich extremere Position als ich tatsächlich vertrete.



golani79 schrieb:


> Und wenn er die Strafe zu niedrig findet, kann er das doch trotzdem vor Gericht austragen?
> Wo liegt das  Problem?
> Man muss nicht alles einfach so hinnehmen, wie es kommt - auch wenns offiziell vom Gericht ist, kann man Urteile anfechten / in Berufung gehen etc.



Ich kann verstehen, wenn jemand Gerichtsurteile anficht, bei denen er noch etwaszu gewinnen (oder verlieren) hat.
Aber was hat Smedley zu gewinnen, indem er sich so vor Gericht engagiert? 
Imo gar nichts außer Rache und Genugtuung.


----------



## golani79 (13. Juli 2015)

Nein, war nicht auf dich bezogen - aber gab halt ein paar solcher Aussagen hier in der Diskussion.


----------



## ms-heimnetz (13. Juli 2015)

Lag aber auch an der schlechten Übersetzung. Im Orginaltext ist es deutlicher zu verstehen dass er den Weg über das Gericht nehmen will, in der Übersetzung kommt das nicht so rüber.


----------



## DarkStaRX (13. Juli 2015)

Bombendrohung + sämtlicher anderer scheiß... und dafür nur 2 Jahre auf Bewährung?

Wenn das nicht noch mehr Leute anstiftet mal eine Bombendrohung rauszuhausen...


----------



## ms-heimnetz (13. Juli 2015)

Falsch, der wurde wegen dem hacking angeklagt, die Bombendrohung kann man ihm bisher nicht nachweisen. Ist zummindest mein letzter Stand.


----------

